# Now I know why the white vans have taken over... Adios, independent L.A. contractors.



## Bess Jezos (Nov 19, 2017)

https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/9/16994512/amazon-shipping-service-swa-launching-soon

I am Jack's complete lack of surprise.... Thank goodness I am trapped in Hell taking care of one elderly parent that is crippled and the other parent with cancer. Otherwise, I would be genuinely upset. Who needs the dignity of working for yourself? God bless Jeff Bezos. May he forever reign over us plebs.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

How do you know we won't be delivering ship with Amazon as well?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

This was announced last summer. Why would you think this means less work? No way man, this means MORE work. Amazon wants to do pickups and jillions of locations around the city, no way there's enough white vans to do all that. 

Now we can get pickup blocks on the way to the depot before we load up for delivery blocks.... or on the way back to drop off returns. Mo money, mo money....


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Bess Jezos said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/9/16994512/amazon-shipping-service-swa-launching-soon
> 
> I am Jack's complete lack of surprise.... Thank goodness I am trapped in Hell taking care of one elderly parent that is crippled and the other parent with cancer. Otherwise, I would be genuinely upset. Who needs the dignity of working for yourself? God bless Jeff Bezos. May he forever reign over us plebs.


Have you considered working full time for the white van companies? Or better yet, directly for Amazon at the nearest fulfillment center. At least you'd get a dedicated weekly paycheck with bonuses, full health care, 401k and stock options.

Edit:: what jester121 said. Especially if Amazon plans on offering only 2hr blocks doing Whole Foods/grocery related Prime/Fresh deliveries in your area....


----------

